# Help - Sonographer was very rough - worried about m/c



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi EmilyCaitlyn, I wonder if you could put my mind at rest here please?

I was away for my 15 week scan today and was horrified when, without warning, the sonographer started "jarring" the probe up and down into my stomach all of a sudden to try and encourage bubsy to move!!

It was very uncomfortable with a full bladder but I'm worried she was too rough, shouldn't have been "prodding" or "poking" so hard into my tummy in case this could cause a miscarriage??  

She just got the probe and started pushing it very quickly up and down into my tummy - like she was beating eggs but going up and down into my tummy rather than round and round.

i'm now sooooo worried I'm going to miscarry with her being so rough on my tummy, even although baby was confirmed fine!

Do you have any advice on  this?

Thanks alot 
Love Gill xo


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, you have loads of protection around your uterus, skin, fat, and multiple layes of muscle.  Your baby is then protected even further by the amniotic fluid, and also, your bladder was in the way, obstructing it more.

It's a shame she was so heavy handed with you, poor little thing must have just been having a nice sleep!!!

Try not to worry though, it won't have harmed your baby,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

EmilyCaitlyn,

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to this.  I had a horrendous nightmare last night about my baby only having an 18% chance of survival and have awoken feeling utterly exhausted with all the crying I did in my dream and i know yesterday's experience has caused it ....

You really have no idea of the value of the good work you're doing on here - thank you so much and please, keep it up!!

Love
Gill xo


----------

